# Dutch oven in your smoker?



## browneyesvictim (Nov 29, 2018)

I  have always used my DO's with charcoal or sometimes on a propane burner, but never put one in my smoker... yet.

For those of you that have done this before, I'm looking for some pointers about cleaning off the sticky smoke residue left on the outside:
Is the smoke film on the outside easy to clean off afterwards? Do you even worry about it?
If so, what worked?  A degreaser such as Simple green or oven cleaner? or burn it off with a torch or weed burner, or camp fire?
Is it worth wrapping in foil on the outside to aid in cleanup?
What kind of smoker did you put it in- electric, charcoal, etc,

Someone is likely going to point out that there is no point in using a DO in a smoker cuz smoke cant reach the meat. I will say to "Sherlock"... In this case the lid will be off with meat on a trivet inside the DO for the first couple of hours to get smoke on it. Then the lid placed on like you would foil it, and the pellet tray removed for the remainder of the smoke.

I know I'm not the first one to do this, and surprised I don't see more members smoke post pictures with baked beans and other stuff in Cast Iron in smokers. What a great heat-sink anyway! I will make a post with my cook when I "do a butt in a DO" this weekend.


----------



## kit s (Nov 29, 2018)

What I found that works pretty darn good is cover the outside(only) with liquid dish soap. It will keep 99% of the residue from sticking hard and easily washes off. It also works when cooking over propane or open fires.
kit


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 29, 2018)

I've used my DO for beans and other things I want to finish in the oven or transport. Or transport and rewarm in a destination oven*.
You can always smoke to taste (with the lid off, Sherlock), close it, pull the smoke, and continue to bake in the hot smoker oven.

* -You know, Peas porridge hot, peas porridge cold, peas porridge in the pot 9 days old. :confused:o_O:p

It's been a while, and I've reworked and re-seasoned since then, but I think I put the oven upside down and washed the outside, without washing the inside. Then like always, grease up the inside and outside, warm, cool, store until next use.
But you can always re-season it.
A Dutch Oven is as versatile a piece equipment as you will ever find. And can work with any smoker or BBQ. Sherlock


----------



## tropics (Nov 29, 2018)

Erik KIS 1 for the house 1 for the smoker & if you ever need 2 then worry about cleaning the outside.
I agree with Sonny turn it over soap a sponge with scrubby wash rinse dry
Richie


----------



## kit s (Nov 29, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I've used my DO for beans and other things I want to finish in the oven or transport. Or transport and rewarm in a destination oven*.
> You can always smoke to taste (with the lid off, Sherlock), close it, pull the smoke, and continue to bake in the hot smoker oven.
> 
> * -You know, Peas porridge hot, peas porridge cold, peas porridge in the pot 9 days old. :confused:o_O:p
> ...


I do that also,after I wash the soap and residue suet from the outside. The soap I put on prior does not hurt the outside or even insulate it and I too have cooked over multiple heat sources using it to pretty much cook from a to z. The soap just makes clean up of outside easier that's all.
Tomato base stuff etc. takes a lot of the season out of inside but a little oil and heat bring it right back to seasoned.
kit


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 29, 2018)

Do you think my wife would mind if I snuck  hers out to the smoker.


----------



## kit s (Nov 29, 2018)

smokerjim said:


> Do you think my wife would mind if I snuck  hers out to the smoker.


lol...Only if she likes what you cooked, and well a box of chocolates my ease her to a more forgiving mood...if your lucky that is....my self would not mess to much with any of any ladies cooking stuff....they have sometimes unreasonable attachments to such at times.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 29, 2018)

I haven't used an actual Dutch Oven, but metal pots, pans, and ceramic dishes. The smoke residue came off in the sink. I assume that ...dutch ovens are no different then these things. Just remember they'll smell like smoke until a good scrub though. Wife might figure out what you did!

Dawn is pretty amazing for cleaning this stuff though!


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 29, 2018)

Your right don't mess with the brides kitchen, even though she likes my smoked stuff that might be pushing it.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I think I 'm just going to go for it and do the best I can to clean it up after the smoke. I think your soap trick would work Kit, but I don't think I want the soap vapors in my smoker. I will keep that in mind for other times though.

I've got a couple of ideas depending on which smoker I decide to use. I can set up the MES and let the electrics and the Amazen do all the dirty work. Or I can use the Weber Kettle using the Vortex upside down with the DO in the middle and snake some coals around the outside with a couple wood chunks. And lastly, and I have to check, If my DO will fit in my Mini WSM. If it does, I'll let the Guru manage the cook.

I think I'm clear of any bride issues... I staked my claim of the kitchen as mine years ago. Lol! With that said I have a "nicer" household Cast Iron DO, but for this cook I will definitely use one of my camp DO's that already have lots of exterior "seasoning" on them.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 29, 2018)

I do use a orange citrus  cleaner on my water pan,grease pan and grates, must say it works pretty well, might be worth a try


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 29, 2018)

Ah! I don't know why it didn't occur to me earlier... I do make up my own degreaser for pans, and grates etc. with TSP and Dawn and a bit of bleach. That should work slick as a whistle after! Just a spray on upside down and watch it melt away, rinse, repeat as necessary.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 29, 2018)

What's tsp, I'm always looking for a better cleaner


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 29, 2018)

smokerjim said:


> What's tsp, I'm always looking for a better cleaner



TSP
Stuff is amazing!

This is the stuff they took out of your Cascade, laundry detergent and others that worked so well that doesn't anymore.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 29, 2018)

Triosodium  phosphate , will have to give it a shot when I find it.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 29, 2018)

You can click on the link above (bold TSP) to get it on amazon, but they sell it at most hardware stores and can get it locally. Its cheap.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 29, 2018)

Ok thanks, will definitely  try it.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 29, 2018)

smokerjim said:


> Do you think my wife would mind if I snuck  hers out to the smoker.



:confused::eek:
Go down to the Goodwill store and get you some.
Get the worst one you see, then recondition it.
Cast Iron was made for fire. It can do a lot for you.
If the SHTF, it can cook over a fire in a pit.
As well as be a formidable weapon.:rolleyes:


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 29, 2018)

My wife finds hers a flea markets, she cleans them up great


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 29, 2018)

smokerjim said:


> My wife finds hers a flea markets, she cleans them up great



 My Daughter and SIL have 6 and she is always watching out for good ones.
All Goodwill store finds. :)


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 29, 2018)

Can't beat that, cheap is good!!


----------



## kit s (Nov 30, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I think I 'm just going to go for it and do the best I can to clean it up after the smoke. I think your soap trick would work Kit, but I don't think I want the soap vapors in my smoker. I will keep that in mind for other times though.
> .


Oh you wont get any vapors from the soap during smoking, at least I haven't tasted any. either way some of the suggestion above work too, though I found you had to scrub a little harder.


----------



## rjob (Nov 30, 2018)

Have used Pam cooking spray on smoker racks and on a roaster pan/rack. Sprayed inside/outside of roaster. Cleanup was easy, no left over smoke/residue on pan after washing.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 30, 2018)

We had a spare 6 qt stainless DO on a shelf out in the garage. I don't bother with anything more than a quick scrub like I would any dirty dish.

The Goodwill suggestion is perfect. That's where I head first when I need something for the grill or smoker.


----------

